# Pacific Reach??



## seadragonpisces (15 Aug 2012)

I want to get a nice folder now for my partner and she is quite taken with the Pacific Reach. She likes looks as most people (and ladies) do, but she is also taken by the fact the frame is more like a normal bike and is also pretty light. 

I have seen some reviews, but generally there isn’t much about on the Reach but I was wondering if anyone had actually seen one in the flesh or taken one on a test-ride?

Any views much appreciated, thanks


----------



## StuAff (15 Aug 2012)

Fudges in London (Harrow Road) are the place to go- AFAIK they're the only Pacific dealer in the country!!
Never tried one, but the Reach certainly looks great, and the review on the Folding Society site was very complimentary.


----------



## seadragonpisces (16 Aug 2012)

Thanks for that. I have also contacted NYCEwheels as they seem to have some good reviews on folders and the bloke there said the Reach was a great bike and well worth a punt.

Anyway I have been in touch with Fudges and have ordered a frameset (Reach Racing Scandium edition). I already have some parts on order as I was going to do up my Jetstream but I might as well use those to make a complete Reach and design the bike the way I want.

Thanks for the help, I cant wait to get it and to have it built, I will post some pics when I am done


----------



## seadragonpisces (29 Sep 2012)

Got the frameset, ordered the parts I wanted, ouch and got it built, picked it up today. 9.5kg, could have gone lighter but wanted to keep the saddle and the heavier pedals.


----------

